# Bergwerk Bike mit Abt



## Da Anhänger (7. April 2007)

Hallo hab neulich im Bikemagazin gelesen das Bergwerk zusammen ein bike mit Audituner Abt gebaut hat. weiß jemand ab wann man das kaufen kann??Auf der Seite von Bergwerk stand nichts drauf und für jedesmal ne e-mail für en frage zu schreiben wird mir mit da zeit auch zu dumm.
Falls sich wieder irgend wer ne antwort mit SuFu ausdenkt dann..LASST DIE ANTWORT BESSER BLEIBEN!  
gruß


----------



## mercury04 (7. April 2007)

http://www.abt-sportsline.de/Mountainbikes.679.0.html?&L=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (8. April 2007)

oje dat schaut ja mal aus...


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. April 2007)

so kann ma halt auch mal en Bergwerk mit nem doch sehr bekannten namen versauen!wobei ich die optik im bike magazin nich so schockierend fand wie auf der seite von abt...naja..und dann noch der shimanoschrott...


----------



## xbishopx (9. April 2007)

stimmt! bergwerk hätte lieber eins mit AMG machen sollen!!!


----------



## zastafari (10. April 2007)

...wo sind denn da fette Reifen und Spoiler???


----------



## Commo07 (12. April 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> so kann ma halt auch mal en Bergwerk mit nem doch sehr bekannten namen versauen!wobei ich die optik im bike magazin nich so schockierend fand wie auf der seite von abt...naja..und dann noch der shimanoschrott...



Was konkret mißfällt dir denn an der "Abt-Version"?
Oder findest du die Optik vom Cobalt im allgemeinen *******?
Das mit dem Shimanoschrott werde ich jetzt mal nicht kommentieren.

Viel interessanter wäre doch mal zu wissen, ob das Cobalt was taugt!
Aber am End hat Bergwerk noch kein einziges verkauft - hier im Forum und sonst auch im Netz ist absolut niemand zu finden der eins fährt. 
Und scheinbar hat noch nicht mal die Bikebravo eins getestet 

Irgendwie scheint sich diese Marke selbst in den Ruin zu treiben - schade


----------



## xbishopx (12. April 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Was konkret mißfällt dir denn an der "Abt-Version"?
> Oder findest du die Optik vom Cobalt im allgemeinen *******?
> Das mit dem Shimanoschrott werde ich jetzt mal nicht kommentieren.
> 
> ...



hat die bike überhaupt schonmal ein bergwerk getestet?


----------



## snapon (13. April 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> hat die bike überhaupt schonmal ein bergwerk getestet?




keine ahnung - aber die titanic auf jeden fall - damals noch mit dem allseits beliebten anthony !!!


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. April 2007)

also soweit ich weiß hatte die bike schon einige male ein bergwerk im test..nur wann da kann ich keinem sagen da müsstich die ganzen alten hefte ja wieder rauskramen..

Mir persönlich gefällt an einfach die optik vin diesem bike nicht.ein normales cobalt hab ich bei meinem Händler schon öfter über dei teke gehen sehn aber waren alle schon mal optisch schöner! aber das is ja geschmackssache!

ich hab auch en problem mit shimano weil ich mit jedem teil deren schaltung nur probleme hatte. was bei Sram nicht zutrifft!


----------



## xbishopx (14. April 2007)

naja aber es geht bergwerk doch bestimt nicht um das aussehen, weil es ja eigentich ein abt bike is und nur in zusammenarbeit mit bergwerk entstanden ist. ich finds aufjedenfall lustig,weil sowas gibts nich nochma aufm markt,das ein tuner ein mtb herausbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (14. April 2007)

mann.....
Es gibt schon viele Firmen aus der Autobranche die n bike rausgebracht haben.
Meistens, so auch HIER, hat die Firma ein bike bei nem Bikehersteller "eingekauft" und es mit nem eigenen Design versehen. Also kein "Auto-bike".
Genauso ist es hier. Das Fahrrad ist n Cobalt mit anderer Lackierung.


----------



## xbishopx (14. April 2007)

daif schrieb:


> mann.....
> Es gibt schon viele Firmen aus der Autobranche die n bike rausgebracht haben.
> Meistens, so auch HIER, hat die Firma ein bike bei nem Bikehersteller "eingekauft" und es mit nem eigenen Design versehen. Also kein "Auto-bike".
> Genauso ist es hier. Das Fahrrad ist n Cobalt mit anderer Lackierung.



ja schon,aber es ist halt keine autofirma sondern werkstuner von VW,Audi und Skoda,sowas meinte ich gab es vorher noch nicht


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. April 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Was konkret mißfällt dir denn an der "Abt-Version"?
> Oder findest du die Optik vom Cobalt im allgemeinen *******?
> Das mit dem Shimanoschrott werde ich jetzt mal nicht kommentieren.
> 
> ...



Na ja der Hipe um die Kinematik der Fusion Bikes ist auch schon schwer am abklingen......


----------



## Commo07 (16. April 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Na ja der Hipe um die Kinematik der Fusion Bikes ist auch schon schwer am abklingen......



Weiß zwar nicht, was der Beitrag hier verloren hat aber -

1. hab ich davon noch nix gehört und ich höre eigentlich recht gut

und

2. geht der Hype spätestens dann wieder richtig los wenn ich mir meins unter den Hintern klemme 

Bin aber natürlich auch offen für neues, sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier.


----------



## siggi.k. (21. April 2007)

Registriert seit: Nov 2004  AW: Neues Bike 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie vor einiger Zeit schon mal an dieser Stelle Berichtet, ich hatte das Cobalt schon mal zur Probe:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hatte das Cobalt 2 Tage zur Probe. In Gr L mit der Fox Talas Gabel sonst XT mit Magura.( wie das Bild auf der BW Homepage)
Hat einen sehr agilen (spielend leicht zu steuern), Eindruck hinterlassen.
Gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 13,X Kg.
Vom Gefühl her glaubt man wesentlich mehr Federweg zur Verfügung zu haben. Vergleichbar mit dem Pfadfinder in der langen Federwegseinstellung.
Denke bezüglich der Stabilität braucht sich keiner Sorgen zu machen, auch bei Übergewicht nicht.
Mich hat das Bike überzeugt, ich würde es dem Pfadfinder jederzeit vorziehen.
Einfach ein gelungenes Bike!
Und nicht vergesen (Gewicht), es ist kein Race sondern mindestens ein Enduro Bike!


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. April 2007)

gibts denn keinen der sich das ding leisten will???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (8. Mai 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> ja schon,aber es ist halt keine autofirma sondern werkstuner von VW,Audi und Skoda,sowas meinte ich gab es vorher noch nicht



...mein Bäcker hat auch schon mal nen Bike rausgebracht...

...sah vom Design so ähnlich aus, war nur nen Tiefeinsteiger und hatte nen Bastkorb vorne dran...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2007)

...ich finde die Rahmenform- Optik nicht schlecht.
Was das Zubehör an Anbauteilen angeht, muss jeder wissen was er will. Könnt mir gut vorstellen mit leichten Syntace-Parts einen schönen Tourer damit aufzubauen.....
nur mal auf den eigentlichen Rahmen geachtet...........


----------

